
Is Google Drive worse for privacy than iCloud, Skydrive, and Dropbox? - evo_9
http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/25/2973849/google-drive-terms-privacy-data-skydrive-dropbox-icloud
======
brudgers
If:

 _"Google is giving itself all the permissions it could possibly need"_

Then

 _"We will ask for your consent before using information for a purpose other
than those that are set out in this Privacy Policy."_

Doesn't mean much, irrespective of the policies of any other business.

------
nthitz
The short answer is 'no'.

~~~
0xABADC0DA
The 50% longer answer is 'yes':

Google - "giving itself all permissions it could possibly need" including
creating derivative works of any kind.

Dropbox - "solely to provide the Services"

Skydrive - "solely to the extent necessary to provide the service"

iCloud - "solely for the purpose for which such Content was submitted"

Basically Google can do anything they want with your data, but the others can
only use the data for what you would expect (storing/syncing your data).

~~~
Zaim3
"create derivative works (such as those resulting from translations,
adaptations or other changes we make so that your content works better with
our Services)"

Seems reasonable enough to me. Seems like you're taking the wording to the
logical extreme and rolling with it.

